# Workbench Appliances



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Working on a couple of things recommended in a hand tool book I got last year. Hoping to make better use of my hand saws and planes. 





Shooting board parts. 

View attachment 86151


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Bench hook parts.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Gluing the bench hook.










Fence on the shooting board. 








As they sit now.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are both looking good. I think those are two of the most important accessories you can have when working with hand tools. 

BTW - are you planning on a cleat to hold the shooting board?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Bench hook, shooting board, and moxon vise. Those are my three that I can't live without. While your making the shooting board and bench hook, make a separate hook of equal size so you can support the long work pieces on your bench without any sagging or moving around.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I like to add a strip of 220 grit sand paper to my shooting board cleat. this will help grip the wood and keep it from slidding around when shooting.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wema826 said:


> I like to add a strip of 220 grit sand paper to my shooting board cleat. this will help grip the wood and keep it from slidding around when shooting.


 
Good point! I do the same. Helps a lot.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

The bench hook/miter hook is pretty much done as pictured. The fence on the shooting board was the first step. I'll be adding a cleat, and the sandpaper is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's sponsored by LN but it's good info -


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Yeah, it's sponsored by LN but it's good info - Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th6Cu0sqhjs


 I've got blanks of hard maple just waiting for me to make these. Need to finish bench first though. I have an mdf bench hook that. I use and flip it over to use as a hooting board, running the plane right on the bench top. Not the best, but I'll get to fixing it in not too long.


----------

